# GRK Torx-Head Screws - Anyone Else Like Em?



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

For Reference: http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/R4_1_2_information.htm

In remodeling, all you can really use is screws because something's always on the other side of the wall your fastening to. I used to use phillips head gold (yellow zinc oxide) screws for the longest time because they were extra hard (which led to less stripping), corrosion resistant and generally inexpensive.

At 84 Lumber awhile back, I decided to try out a new kind of screw on the shelf that was comparably priced but seemed to be more badass. Low and behold, I found that they worked great! I never have to push hard anymore when driving a 3" screw without pre-drilling, and as long as you aren't careless, the bits last forever because they will not strip if you're on line with the screw, ever. For small screws, I'll still use the cheaper phillips heads, but when it comes to 3"+ I'm sold for life on these things.

I have noticed a few cons:

The tip is a bit dull, and the slice in the front makes the screw wobble a bit when starting it. When I'm putting a bunch in at the same time, I will tap them down with my hammer first and screw all of them at the same time after I've set them all. Still, the ease of driving them is well worth it.

Also, the different size screws come with different size torx heads (unnecessary imo).

Other than that, they're about the same cost as regular screws, and I no longer feel achey after a long day's screwing. blink

Anyone else like these things?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is the only screw I have used for the last 3 years.

THey make the best screws hands down.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Also my favorite screws, I still use other screws here and there but I use GRK more than anything else.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, I don't use them for drywall.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BuildersII said:


> Also, the different size screws come with different size torx heads (unnecessary imo).


 
Would you be talking about the difference between a regural screw head and a trim head screw?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Would you be talking about the difference between a regural screw head and a trim head screw?


They changed up their head sizes this year.
They made certain kinds (concrete ones) only use a blue #25 or something.

Most was do to keeping the tip size about the same size as the diameter of the screw shank.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

They do have a really good product and I have quite a few of the larger 4" and 6" big ones for general stuff. I love the trim heads also.

But I find that Spax is equal or better in the ones that they carry. Granted that their product line is far, far less than GRK's, but if they come around on their product availability and quantity, I would give my vote for Spax.

The ones I use, all the torx sizes are identical. The Spax also has the ability to not only drive into wood, but also concrete (like Tapcons) and they also give a free bit unlike GRK's and the bit is a special tip that locks the bit into the screw head. You can also use regular Torx heads, but the bit that comes with the box should be used.

But I do like GRK's. Never again will I buy Phillips.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The spax are a star drive, which is different then torx drive.
Torx is patented and screw manufacturer's have to pay good money to use it.
The star drive is a knock off of torx. If you use both spax and grk's don't mix up your tips.

The spax have a rounded lobe on the start tip, torx are pointed instead.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The spax are a star drive, which is different then torx drive.


Huh?

Where would I find a "star" drive?

I realize TORX (not Torx) is an ISO#### standard. I've never heard of a star drive...care to inform me?

Although the screws are pointed the drive is hexolobular and does not come to a sharp point like an XZN, nor as blunt as a Polydrive.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Where would I find a "star" drive?
> 
> ...


Here is a link that shows the spax t-star drive head.
http://www.spax.com/download_save_as.php?file=usa/pdf/dataSheets/spaxConstructionScrews.pdf

Still looking for something about grk. I know there is some kind of difference.

It could be from a different knock off of grk's though. 

I can't remember the name of the other one but, there was something really poor about it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh never heard of t-star. I'm familiar with TorxPlus, A-Drive and TTap Drive but I've never heard of t-star. So do you have to buy Spax brand drives?

If so thats a big -1 point for them.

IIRC GRK has a combination wood/concrete screw aswell.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Why dont the US have posi driv. They are far better than any screw head i have ever used but i cant find them in the US?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The only time I ever have to use Pozi is on weird European elect ronics and some cars. They are very difficult to find around here but I have a bunch of drives I removed from my Wera screwdrivers (and replace by robertson).

To sum it up Pozi is better then Phillips but it still really really sucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> The only time I ever have to use Pozi is on weird European elect ronics and some cars. They are very difficult to find around here but I have a bunch of drives I removed from my Wera screwdrivers (and replace by robertson).
> 
> To sum it up Pozi is better then Phillips but it still really really sucks.


 
Having the correct size pozi driver is very important. They just jump right out if you use the wrong size. If you use the currect size they are almost impossible to strip. The wera bitcheck diamond bits are unreal. They last about a year before they crack.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wera rocks. I have a few of the diamond bits and they have lasted over a year and a half. No I have not lost them either.


Hey Inner, you Canadian's over your pissing and moaning about square dri...er Robertson drive screws yet?

Don't make me stir the pot you know where again.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The spax are a star drive, which is different then torx drive.
> Torx is patented and screw manufacturer's have to pay good money to use it.
> The star drive is a knock off of torx. If you use both spax and grk's don't mix up your tips.
> 
> The spax have a rounded lobe on the start tip, torx are pointed instead.


I guess Warner spanked the silly school boy :laughing:

I stand corrected. The Spax does come with the bit in the box and I use it universally between the two and haven't found anything unusual. I will have to look closer tomorrow.

Thank you for the clarification Warner


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

GRK fasteners are the ticket. I love them no more spinning bits, philips are old school at this point. I especially love the trim head screws with the reverse thread on the very end so you can run the screw in then pull the material out say like on an exterior window trim, made of AZEK of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Funny enough my Hilti drywall anchors come with a #2 Pozi Screw, but they also require a special "Duo-Bit" which is like a stretched out Pozi bit to drive the plastic or zinc anchor first. I will admit they are light years ahead of Phillips but still don't touch a Robertson, Torx etc.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use these screws for hanging cabinets.










Use these for connecting cabinets.









Never have had any issues. :thumbup:

I pay about $40/5 lb of the cabinet screw
and around $35 for the other. 

No clue how that compares to GRK.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

framerman said:


> I guess Warner spanked the silly school boy :laughing:
> 
> I stand corrected. The Spax does come with the bit in the box and I use it universally between the two and haven't found anything unusual. I will have to look closer tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for the clarification Warner


I only speak from the error's of my ways. I know there is a difference some how some way. 

It has to due with copyright stuff mostly.


----------

